# MSI laptop freezes



## SGTpancakes (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello everyone, this problem started yesterday but it eventually went away and today it has gotten worse. So it has now gotten to the point where I turn on my laptop it shows the brand logo "MSI" and has the loading icon and freezes within a few seconds. I read that clicking F3 constantly will open up extra boot options and how to access safe mode etc, but it freezes too quickly for me to do that! Someone please help


----------



## SGTpancakes (Jun 23, 2017)

Update: If anyone wants the specs of my laptop the model is: MSI GP62 6QF Leopard Pro (4GB graphics card version)


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Are you sufficiently confident around computers to open the Laptop..?

T.


----------



## SGTpancakes (Jun 23, 2017)

Not particularly. It has a warranty sticker so if I were to open it the warranty would be broken. I would like to test everything before it comes to that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Are you connected to the mains or are you running off the battery only..?

T.


----------



## SGTpancakes (Jun 23, 2017)

It is currently charging and has been since the time it first froze


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

How long have you had it on "charge"..?

T.


----------



## SGTpancakes (Jun 23, 2017)

It has been on charge for a couple days now, but MSI laptops have a feature where, when they get to 100% battery they stop the charging untill it drops a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Most devices will prevent over-charging.

What I am trying to determine is whether this is a power-related issue. Is the battery accepting a charge and is it fully charged..? Does the Laptop behave the same when it is "on-charge" or when the mains power is disconnected..?

T.


----------



## SGTpancakes (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't believe it is a power related issue because when it was on in between freezing the battery showed 100%, the way I originally fixed it was switching from preferring the GPU to auto select 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Usually (although not always) when a machine behaves in this manner the problem is hardware-related, rather than OS-related.

If the machine is still under warranty then the best suggestion that I can give you at this time is to return it. If it is no longer under warranty then my next best suggestion is to ask a friend who has good technical ability to open the Laptop and to check that everything is properly connected; the the hard disk is working (can be tested on another machine) and that the fans and other cooling facilities are working as expected.

The MSI GP62 6QF Leopard Pro is a complex machine and requires someone with specialist knowledge to work on it.

T.


----------



## SGTpancakes (Jun 23, 2017)

Okay thank you, I will probably have to get checked out by a specialist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

OK...... sorry I could not be more helpful.

Let the Forum know what the outcome is.

T.


----------



## SGTpancakes (Jun 23, 2017)

Sure thing, I'll keep you updated. And it's all good I have no clue how to fix it either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

